# ALATOONA wma



## olroy (Jan 19, 2005)

what is the hunting club that joins this wma. it's on the cherokee \bartow line.


----------



## mepps (Jan 19, 2005)

there are two.   cobb's legion and i believe the other is just called dixie.   if you need information on it, there are several members on this board.   dixie is the president i believe.


----------



## olroy (Jan 20, 2005)

*info*

i would like to get some info on either club.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 20, 2005)

*Cobb's Legion website*

Here's the link to Cobb's Legion .  If you need any more info, feel free to email or p.m. me.  I too have heard of a merger between the two clubs which will make it one club of 3500 acres.  We should find out something for sure around March.

Jack


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 21, 2005)

*3100?*

Papalapin, 

How many acres does Dixie consist of?  I thought it was 1100; is it 700?  

Jack


----------



## deersled (Jan 22, 2005)

just curious. why is quail hunting not allowed?


----------



## striper commander (Jan 24, 2005)

Because my uncle is partial owner of the land and he loves to quail hunt.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 25, 2005)

anybody heard from Steve(Dixie) lately on Woody's


----------

